

Interesante.com: Demo Day at Google And What The Slides Don’t Tell You. - antoniocapo
http://www.altamirano.org/startups-2/interesante-com-demo-day-at-google-and-what-the-slides-dont-tell-you/

======
antoniocapo
My presentation at Google for demo day. What do you think?

